# Strawberry Reservoir with gopro camera



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

was at the berry Monday using a GoPro camera mounted to a down-rigger
we did OK, most of the fish we got were on a warden's X-4 flatfish with 
a green dodger. was using one down-rigger and one leaded line. my wife won't use a down-rigger for about a hour and a half was catching fish as fast as I could get the line out. on the camera saw a lot of fish.
I had my line release about 16" above the ball. I was down 35' 
let 20' of line out then hooked to release. could not see dodger with camera. let out 15' of line behind ball I could see Dodger but not the flat fish. some fish came down to take a look but most came from the side. The dodger and flatfish come down about 10" from the line release had to watch this on my computer when I got home. Had a trout troll with 3 flashers and a line release on the ball
some fish would come and bite at the end.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool. Where's the video?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya where's the video x)


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't no how to download video to this site. my SD Flash Memory Card was full so I deleted it. now I wish I had saved it. hay I'm 69 yrs. old and the first time I saw TV I was ten . I'm going Friday again. I will change a fue things only let my line out 10 ft.


----------

